

Ask HN: Business Plans or Pitch Decks? - kaisdavis

Which do you focus your time on building and why?
======
slysf
Business plan. This is a document I use to collect my own plans for the
business: generate roadmaps, take a hard look at competition and market, and
how I want to structure my organization. Regardless of any external funding
these exercises are valuable to the running of my business, whereas the pitch
deck is entirely focused on selling your business. That said if your idea of a
pitch deck is very product focused this can be an useful start for your sales
approach.

